
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
johnoliver
SEEKING WORK -- London, England or remote

We're a duo of PhD computer scientists who have a wide range of development
experience (control software, image processing, compilers, code analysis, web
development). We are currently working on software for bug finding and have
extensive expertise in static code analysis.

Looking to do freelance or contract work. We primarily work in Java but have
experience with a wide range of languages such as C, C++, Python, Haskell,
Scala, Ocaml.

Contact us at enquiries@insightfullogic.com

------
davidw
SEEKING WORK: I'm thinking about taking on some remote work in the US from
here in Italy during the month of August, when things in Europe grind to a
halt. Rails would be the most obvious thing to work on, but I've done a lot
over the years. Other languages I'd be interested in/have experience with are
C, Tcl, Erlang, and mobile Java (J2ME/Android). Get in touch at
davidw@dedasys.com

------
brianjolney
SEEKING FREELANCERS -- (NYC/Remote)

Need a web development generalist to do some frontend work (converting flash
content into html/css/js), some PHP backend work (integrating new features
into our wordpress sites), and developing some interesting backend tools
(price tracking spiders, social crm dashboards, etc.)

Will be a smaller (10-20 hrs/wk) ongoing project for the right person.

bolney@vitacoco.com

------
afhammad
SEEKING FREELANCER

web/graphic designer for remote recurring work.

~~~
mattdeboard
What the hell, HN? Downvoting people so you can be on top? Downvoting &
upvoting needs to be disabled in these threads.

~~~
dangrossman
The downvote was probably because there's no way to contact this person.

~~~
mattdeboard
Maybe, but at the time I made the comment, 75% of the posts had been
downvoted.

------
dlauer
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote We're a startup looking for a designer. Looking
for someone to create our main website and a web-based mobile app (potentially
iOS and Android in the future). Prefer someone who can also code up their
design (not hand off a psd). Please send an intro and your portfolio to dlauer
[a][t] gmail

------
iseyler
SEEKING FREELANCER - HTML & CSS, maybe C as well.

Looking for someone to potentially make our WebGUI look "sexy" as our
colleagues in California would say. We have reached the limits of our HTML and
CSS know-how.

The current WebGUI can be seen here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y5tUtx63Tc>

The article that was posted on the Intel website:
[http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/parallax-
parallel-c...](http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/parallax-parallel-
computing/)

If interested you can contact me at ian.seyler@returninfinity.com

------
mgkimsal
SEEKING FREELANCER - Wake Forest, NC area (yes, I'm being rather specific) -
PHP, CSS, some Java, comfortable with basic sysadmin skills, desire to learn
new stuff as needed. (contact mgkimsal@gmail.com)

------
asanter
SEEKING FREELANCER (Los Angeles-USA or remote)

Consumer web startup is looking for Python/django developer with the following
skills:

2/3 years of experience working with Python, Django, JQuery, Javascript, HTML
* DBMS (PostgreSQL is a plus) * Amazon EC2 * Solid oral and written US English
comprehension and communication skills * Mercurial * Apache2 / RabbitMQ *
Django celery is a plus

o apply, please provide the following: 1) Link to your GitHub/Bitbucket
profile 2) Links to public sites you've built 3) A paragraph about yourself 4)
Your hourly rate 5) Two references

Reply to: myspinta11@gmail.com

------
aulaym
SEEKING FREELANCER (Australia, remote is fine)

Our startup, (RosterPlus.com.au), is looking for a CSS/HTML Master who is
familiar with MVC frameworks, (like CakePHP), and jQuery.

Experience in design for multiple devices (phone, tablet, computer), and
'responsive' design is a must.

You will slot somewhere between our designer and lead developer. Strengths in
either direction would be amazing.

Please send examples of UI you have been involved in coding, and anything you
have done that works on mobile and/or tablet.

We also build web apps for some of our clients, so there is plenty to do if
you have the hours!

------
rvb
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Looking for someone to build a web client for our
existing backend, which was developed for iOS and Android apps. We're in
Chicago but remote is okay too.

Ruby preferred. The timeline would be around four weeks. There are relatively
few screens that need to be built, but some slick JavaScript animations will
be required.

A UX specialist who can also code the web client is doubly preferred, and
additional work polishing the UIs of the existing mobile apps is available.

Please contact hnfreelance811 at gmail dot com. Links to past work are
helpful.

------
arepb
SEEKING RUBY FREELANCER -- prefer SF/bay area or Honolulu, but will consider
remote. Expanded job desc:
<http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/eng/2516664056.html>

To apply, please provide the following:

1) Link to your GitHub profile 2) Links to public sites you've built 3) A
paragraph about yourself 4) Your hourly rate 5) Two references

Reply to: senna@carmagnum.com

PS - <http://youtu.be/Eidtc55ZqoU>

------
wesen3000
SEEKING WORK (remote - germany)

Allround hacker - programming for the last 18 years, professionally the last
12. worked on projects ranging from informix-c on sysV unix, to embedded
node.js on ARM, from web framework in Common Lisp to embedded C++ for midi
controllers, from neural networks on dspic to REST API in python.

I'm looking for projects where things need to get done, which are dirty
(legacy codebases, nasty DB schemas, cpu cycles optimization, concurrency on
8-bit microcontrollers) or wildly interesting (encoding audio for error
tolerant streaming, building custom controllers for lighting installations,
...).

I am currently working mostly in web programming (PHP, python, frontend
javascript). My latest "let's do some opensource on a weekend project" was a
mustache php compiler: <https://github.com/wesen/proust> .

outdated "artsy" portfolio: <http://portfolio.ruinwesen.com/>

CV: <http://bl0rg.net/~manuel/cv-english.pdf>

Contact: wesen@ruinwesen.com

------
gmichnikov
SEEKING FREELANCER (or perhaps a mentor)

This request is much more basic than many of the others, sorry if that offends
anyone. If anyone has any interest in mentoring a newbie, please let me know.
I'm willing to offer whatever I can in return.

I started learning how to code recently, and I'm trying to launch my first
product, an online video-based GMAT prep tool. I've built the site using PHP,
MySQL, and unlisted YouTube videos. It "works," in the sense that I can give
someone a username/pw and they can access everything.

I need help going from a somewhat functional site to a site that can charge
money for a product. This includes: improving the horrible "design" (using a
template is fine for now), making the log-in more secure, finding a better way
to host the videos (if you think a better way is necessary), and setting up a
way to accept payment (PayPal is fine for now).

I'm in New York City, so it would be nice but not crucial to work with someone
here. If you're interested, or if you have any advice for me, please let me
know. Thanks.

------
davemo
SEEKING WORK: Canadian, legally capable of working in the US. Remote
preferred.

Designer + Developer: JavaScript (Backbone, Knockout, Client-Side MVC,
Node.JS), JasmineBDD, Python/Django, Java, PHP, HTML/CSS.

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/davidmosher>

<http://krop.com/davidmosher>

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic - currently in LA, flying to SF next week.

I've worked professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I've worked in
search ( <http://bit.ly/ji-texsearch-opt> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/texsearch> ), testing ( <http://bit.ly/ji-fuzzer> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/ocamlcheck> ), distributed systems (
<http://bit.ly/ji-mealy> ) and am making inroads into p2p (
<https://github.com/jamii/dissertation> , <http://bit.ly/ji-telehash> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash> ). I have a strong background in math
(real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized
algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine learning).

I'm willing to work on anything but my main interests are distributed systems
and p2p networks. My current project is described here <http://bit.ly/ji-mist>
.

Right now I'm fully engaged but I will be available again around the end of
August.

Resume (a bit out of date) - <http://bit.ly/ji-about>

Blog - <http://bit.ly/ji-blog>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

------
mgkimsal
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote - content writers/contributors for javascript,
groovy and web freelancing topics. mgkimsal@gmail.com

------
mittermayr
SEEKING FREELANCER We have a couple of opportunities through our partners,
which include awesome startups like JUMIO (Daniel Mattes, Jajah exit for
$207m, now on board with Eduardo Saverin, Facebook Co-Founder) - sign up and
apply instantly with your skills: <http://www.twentypeople.com>

~~~
mittermayr
Companies/Startups, we can host your jobs for free. Contact us at
support@twentypeople.com or sign up on the site. It's a limited test right now
but getting pretty heated - it's free and early members enjoy upgrades later.

------
ubicabs
SEEKING FREELANCER - (London, United Kingdom) Front-end Web Developer needed.
PHP, JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, for several new web (and possibly mobile)
applications for location based bookings.

Details: <http://uk.crunchboard.com/opening/detailjob.php?jid=11728>

Contact: contact@ubicabs.com

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK. From Porto, Portugal, E.U.; open for remote, but will possibly
relocate

Backend:

* Currently Python/Javascript developer, Django mostly; Google Appengine skills (<https://bitbucket.org/zemanel/django-sentry-appengine>)

* Past experience with PHP, including some Zend Framework, Propel, ZetaComponents (formerly known as ezComponents)

* Past experience with Java in content management applications: Struts, Hibernate, Jboss Seam. Many beers ago.

* Built a small Node.js/Dojo project for NodeKnockout 2010 which got #10 ([http://www.slideshare.net/MyCatStoleMyPPT/tweetirc-presentat...](http://www.slideshare.net/MyCatStoleMyPPT/tweetirc-presentation))

Frontend javascript:

* Dojo Toolkit (preferred, including experience building a Dijit)

* JQuery

Tooling:

* virtualenv, pip, gondor[.io]

* Git, Mercurial, SVN

* <whatever you need may end up in here too>

Latest pet project (for HNSearch contest)

* <http://hnmood.appspot.com>

Links in my profile; will provide references by e-mail

------
danohuiginn
SEEKING WORK -- London, UK.

Python developer, aspiring data sleuth.

I want to help you extract knowledge from data -- and not just with stats.

From the data side, I've done a bunch of work on text and statistical analysis
-- sentiment analysis, text classification, etc. Redis, nltk, shell-scripts
and lots of python.

But more excited by the moments when you decide to walk away from all that.
I've been working a bunch with investigative journalists, learning that
there's a time to stop coding, pick up the phone, and figure out the real
story.

So if you're trying to understand your data, drop me a line.

I'd prefer London on-site, but don't rule out remote or coming to where you
are.

CV: <http://ohuiginn.net/docs/cvdanohuiginn_201107.pdf>
<https://github.com/danohuiginn>

Oh, I can also do web backend and scaling work
(django/turbogears/pylons/nginx/memcached/mysql).

~~~
jackie_singh
What's your going rate? :-D

~~~
danohuiginn
$50/hour

~~~
spitfire
You're probably underselling yourself. Make that 50 quid/hr at least.

------
useallfive
SEEKING iOS FREELANCER Developer

Los Angeles. Remote work is possible.

More info here: <http://j.mp/qKivzY>

------
nico_h
SEEKING WORK -- Remote & Dili, East Timor

I am mostly a Java & Objective C (iPhone app) Software Engineer

For the last five years I worked on Java GUI apps and, for the last three
mostly on a high throughtput data logging server application.

I also know some Python. I also used it for a personnal web scraping project
on Google App Engine (sources on github).

A few years ago I did some consulting as a PHP (Drupal) Web Dev.

My latest project is here (iOS + Java) <http://www.displayator.com>

I am nicolasH on github: <https://github.com/nicolasH>

My Resume is on my website here:
[http://www.niconomicon.net/content_nnmc/pages/Resume_Nicolas...](http://www.niconomicon.net/content_nnmc/pages/Resume_NicolasHoibian_2011_en.pdf)

Home page: <http://www.niconomicon.net/>

nicolas[at]niconomicon.net

------
parrots
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm based in PA)

I'm a web developer and designer and I focus on developing web applications.

I have an eye for usability and well-placed pixels and take pride in my craft.
I'm strong in both front-end (HTML5/CSS/JavaScript/jQuery) and back-end
(PHP/CodeIgniter/MVC.NET) development and I'm able to take a product from the
drawing board to release.

Recently I've started working with iOS and have one app in the store so far.
I'd love the opportunity to work on more iOS apps and that's the kind of work
that's most interesting to me right now.

Take a look at my portfolio for sample work (<http://www.consumedbycode.com/>)
and github for some sample code (<https://github.com/parrots>). Contact
details are on my portfolio.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, Javascript (jQuery, learning
Backbone.js), PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://www.presidenciables2013.cl/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2714360>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674266>

<http://190.96.25.226/> (GeoRadio demo)

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
driverdan
SEEKING FREELANCE WORK - Remote or on site (pay + per diem) USA

I'm a developer with a business degree and a hacker background so my
experience is broad. I'm good with JavaScript, PHP, mySQL, HTML5, CSS3, web
performance optimization (WPO), web app pen testing / security hardening.
noSQL, NodeJS, jQuery, Piwik, CakePHP & other MVC frameworks. I can learn new
languages, libraries and tech as needed.

I have 10+ years server side experience (including sys admin), 4 years client
side experience. Client side / JS work preferred.

Github: <https://github.com/driverdan>

Profile site: <http://driverdan.com>

Blog: <http://razorfast.com>

------
rush-tea
SEEKING FREELANCER (Bay Area San Francisco, California, USA)

Looking for freelancers who are expert in PHP/MySQL AJAX, etc. I need someone
to help me enhance and implement ideas on a social networking I am building
on.

Must be local to Bay Area San Francisco, no exception. Please email to

rush.tea@gmail.com

Thanks.

------
deltasquare4
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Full-stack web applications and Android applications developer. Most effective
in Javascript (both front/back end). Recently wrote a Node.js/MongoDB data-
processing backend. I have also worked on Java/Spring/Oracle,
PHP/CodeIgniter/MySQL applications in the past. Currently building a movie
recommendation engine on my spare time (<http://bit.ly/qhDyjd>).

I am used to working remotely using skype, issue/project trackers and git/svn.
Open to learn new technologies/languages.

Website: <http://bit.ly/qe7ALZ> Github: <http://bit.ly/ovMP3D>

------
Stealx
SEEKING FREELANCER:

Web designer who can knock out great looking landing pages, like:
basecamphq.com sproutsocial.com cotweet.com

Can you knock out different comps of our current product pages? Can you create
some visually delicious banners or other web graphics?

E-mail me: iman@trainsignal.com

------
kaffeinecoma
SEEKING WORK -- Telecommute, or local to Cleveland

Experienced Webapp dev: Java, Wicket, Lucene/SOLR, Hibernate, Google App
Engine, etc.

Work sample: I built <http://appgravity.com>.

I left a cushy job to pursue freelancing full-time in January. Since then I've
been slogging it out on oDesk & Elance. Had a couple of great clients, but
it's very hard to make a living on sites where so many people are expecting to
re-create Facebook for $500.

I work efficiently. I don't require hand-holding. I produce high-quality code.

Contact info and more details at <http://armhold.com/contact>.

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - freelance or fulltime

C# (wcf, asp.net), Python, PHP, C/C++. ACM ICPC world finalist. Living in
Vitória, Brazil, but very willing to travel or relocate (worldwide). Currently
learning Android and iOS. Contact info in profile.

------
niles
SEEKING FREELANCER

Our Location: New York City or Los Angeles Your Location: Anywhere (only
occasional onsite meetings, even if you are local.) Any may apply.

>> iOS development & Android development (2 location finder apps + 1 bubble-
bobble style game = 6 apps total).

>> Server and API development (faceted searching with Solr or ElasticSearch,
database design with MongoDB or postgres spatial.) You choose the language
(python or ruby preferred) and help set the roadmap / timetable.

Reasonable, but not generous compensation, however, work through the end of
the year at a minimum. Payment via oDesk or PayPal, no work restrictions.

Teams welcome.

------
fastlined
SEEKING WORK - Athens, GA or remote

Web developer experienced in JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Ruby, Perl, and Python.
Eager to refine my HTML5/JS front-end development skills or to test my Node.js
experience against serious workloads. After a few years of maintenance work, I
look forward to making a new service or product viable. Those related to
personal productivity or writing would excite me the most.

    
    
      GitHub - https://github.com/thirdtruck
      Example Web Work - http://www.rubyai.org/rubyai/
      HTML5/Canvas Prototype - http://www.rubyai.org/rubyai2/web
    

Email freelance@thirdtruck.org

------
rakkhi
SEEKING WORK -- Melbourne Australia or remote

Security solutions design, architecture or consulting

\- <http://security.stackexchange.com/users/1719/rakkhi>

\- Top answerer information security: <http://www.quora.com/Rakkhi-
Samarasekera>

\- Klout score of 58 top influencer infosec: <http://klout.com/rakkhis>

\- Security blog: <http://www.rakkhis.com>

CV on request. Email rakkhi AT rakkhis.com or @rakkhis on Twitter.

------
angrycoder
SEEKING WORK (remote - USA)

C# MVC web application developer. Currently working on an iPhone/Android app
using sencha touch and phone gap. Background is primary with MS technologies -
SQL Server, C#, ASP.net, ASP.net MVC, a little bit of VB.net when forced. Well
versed in general web technologies - jquery, ajax, google maps, html5, etc.
I've dabbled in many other languages such as python, ruby, and even did some
mainframe coding when I got out of college.

I have been developing web apps for over 10 years now, dozens upon dozens of
completed projects, small to large, all successful.

~~~
ltgitl
Angrycoder--we provide MS-centric web products (c#/.net/SQL) and are looking
for some occasional contracted help with potential, assuming the combination
works well. If you're interested, a GotoMeeting to see some examples of your
work would be great. Please reply to dd81 aat LTGI.net

------
stuartk
SEEKING WORK - Django/Python development, with jquery, html, css, based in the
UK (Cornwall). Looking to fill about 10 hours a week with any remote projects.
Will happily take on rescue/maintenance work.

------
bartmcpherson
SEEKING WORK

iPhone/iPad, PHP, MySQL

Recently started looking for freelance opportunities. My day job is as a web
developer for a state university.

I have 2 apps in the iTunes App Store and currently working on a third.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cleveland-college-
radio/id433...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cleveland-college-
radio/id433687231?ls=1&mt=8)

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cleveland-state-
university/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cleveland-state-
university/id386527864?ls=1&mt=8)

<http://mcphersoncreative.com>

------
bnjamin
SEEKING WORK

Currently in Denmark, I prefer remote work, but I would consider relocating
for a great opportunity.

Mostly a Ruby coder working with Ruby on Rails. I'm also very efficient with
javascript and jQuery.

Some of my recent projects:

<http://www.gipote.dk> # Helped them migrating to Rails 3
<http://flightlogger.net> # My own startup, an intranet for aviation schools

Some of the stuff I can do:

\- Integrate with payment provider. \- Scrape websites. \- Help you make a
prototype for your idea.

You can contact me on benjamin@bnjamin.com

------
rsmaniak
SEEKING WORK -- Anywhere in Australia (or remote) Java/Javascript/SQL, I have
a pending permanent residence visa application and looking to relocate to
Australia ASAP roger@rogersmarin.com

------
ruaridh
SEEKING FREELANCER - DRUPAL

NYC: Developing complete website from scratch in Drupal, including multimedia
content, user registration and management, in education space. Opportunity for
many more projects.

~~~
pilot8917
How can get in contact with you?

~~~
ruaridh
Here: <http://bit.ly/q7cKJM>

------
ElBvH
SEEKING WORK -- Triangle area, North Carolina (or remote)

I'm looking for work on Ruby/Rails-based projects (or anything where my skill
set would be useful). I have experience with all parts of the Rails stack:

    
    
      - Rails development and Ruby scripting/automation
      - Client-side Javscript/jQuery/CSS
      - Deployment to the cloud (I can set up and secure 
        instances from scratch on multiple providers)
    

This account is a throw-away, contact me at hackernews.elbvh at gmail and I'll
reply from my legit account.

------
stickwithj0sh
SEEKING WORK -- Remote / Freelance / Contract

I'm a front end development expert (jQuery, HTML5, CSS3, ETC ETC) with design
and back end chops. Happiest working with Python / Django on the backend and
interesting ideas on the front-end. Available for recurring work and
interested in learning new things. I love working on products and doing client
services. Totally not interested in working for equity on your neat idea.

<http://joshuablount.com/work> | work@joshuablount.com

------
anthonyc
SEEKING WORK -- Boston, MA or remote

Server-side and mobile device developer. Developing mobile applications for
iOS, Android and BlackBerry. Server-side communication done with JavaEE, Ruby
on Rails or CakePHP.

Successful projects that I have launched myself include the CityReporter
applications used by over 20 cities in the United States.

<http://plus1lab.com>

<http://plus1lab.com/cityreporter-iphone>

My email address is in my profile.

------
rpwilcox
SEEKING WORK (mostly RUBY, iOS, Python) (REMOTE)

Ruby on Rails developer for 3 years (mostly large, internal Rails sites).
Before that developed desktop apps on the Mac for 5 years (using C++, some
Cocoa, some Pascal).

I have about 1 day worth of availability myself, but I work with other
freelancers if your project/position requires more time than that.

Github: <http://www.github.com/rwilcox>

Website: <http://www.wilcoxd.com>

------
seekingmljob
SEEKING WORK -- USA (willing to relocate) / remote

Strong machine learning experience (have heavily used / modified Random
Forests, SVMs, DTs, Naive Bayes, deep learning, etc. in Matlab / Python), very
good at finding patterns in data and exploiting those. I am interested in
pushing the state of the art in machine learning and commercializing it. Also
experienced with typical software development tools (Git, SVN, Java, C, etc.)

Contact seekingcoolstartup at gmail

------
jrubinovitz
SEEKING WORK: College student with JavaScript (and JQUERY), Node.Js,
ExpressJs, Django, Python, HTML/CSS experience. Hard worker, great student and
fast learner, looking to get hands dirty. Available 20 hours a week.
Philadelphia or remote. Email: jrubinovitz@gmail.com LinkedIn:
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jennifer-rubinovitz/23/993/476>

------
adamalix
Seeking work (Boston, MA)

Current CS major at Northeastern University. Self-driven, passionate, and a
quick learner. I've worked for:

Intuit, RunKeeper, Amazon, Pfizer

Currently seeking jobs in the Boston / Cambridge area. I have experience with
turning visual prototypes into full web pages (HTML/CSS), Android development,
J2EE service implementation and testing, Python/Django development, Clojure,
and bits of iOS.

Resume:

<http://bit.ly/aalix-resume>

------
skatey
SEEKING WORK (Remote anywhere, based in Slovenia,EU)

Designer of UI, Web, Mobile, Graphics and Identities. Also know print design.
Love typography and nicely made apps. Working with different startups and can
work on smaller or bigger projects. Can code my designs in HTML/CSS, also know
@media-queries and practice responsive web design.

Portfolio of work: <http://yukaii.com> and requests here: peter@yukaii.com

------
symptic
SEEKING WORK -- Remote

Designer based in Austin, TX. Have a reputation for being fast and am
comfortable with both web and print design. I'd prefer to take on smaller jobs
like landing pages, 1-2 page layouts, business cards, etc. which can be
completed within 24 hours, but I'm open to work at a larger scale. Can produce
HTML/CSS if required.

Portfolio here: <http://stevenkovar.com/portfolio>

------
njl
SEEKING WORK -- Boston, MA or remote

Full stack web developer, browser Javascript all the way down through the
stack to DevOps stuff. I'm most effective in Python, Javascript, Java, and Go,
in about that order. I've used most of the NoSQL DBs, Flask, Django, Celery,
Node, jQuery, Amazon APIs, etc, etc. My increasingly outdated resume is at
<http://www.njl.us/resume/>

~~~
asanter
Are you looking for freelance work or permanent position?

------
janees
SEEKING FREELANCER

for iphone/android development

~~~
dangrossman
You have no contact info in your profile. How should people contact you?

------
zeeone
SEEKING WEB UI DESIGNER

Los Angeles based startup is looking for a strong user interface designer for
a web app. Must have a good eye for colors and layouts. The job requires
designing a lot of pretty forms, buttons and overlays so your CSS must be top
notch. JavaScript skills are helpful but not necessary. No programming skills
are required. Send an email with screenshots or links to minimalist at lavabit
dot com.

------
petedoyle
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE or Seattle, WA, USA).

Java developer working mainly with Groovy/Grails/Java and Android. Looking for
short-term FT (3 months or less) or any PT work.

Email / XMPP: petedoyle@gmail.com.

<http://about.me/petedoyle>

resume: [http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18509454/persistent/hn/Resume-
PeteDo...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18509454/persistent/hn/Resume-PeteDoyle-
July2011.pdf)

------
sidmitra
Seeking Work - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

<http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

<http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

------
unshift
SEEKING WORK -- Boston, MA or remote

Mostly a Python coder, working with Django, Twisted, and whatever else. Have
worked in product dev, QA, and operations/devops. Can work at high or low
levels of systems.

<http://github.com/unshift> for some sample code, <http://unshift.net> for my
new personal site, email in profile.

------
sidmitra
Seeking Work - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

<http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

<http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

------
simcop2387
SEEKING WORK -- Atlanta, GA, USA or remote (willing to relocate)

Strong in Perl, C, C++ with a decent background HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Some experience in Python and PHP.

<http://github.com/simcop2387/> \-- code samples

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21322452/resume.pdf>

contact at Ryan@Voots.org or at (Six Seven Eight) 551-2387

------
MattBearman
SEEKING WORK

PHP/JavaScript/HTML/CSS developer. I'm based in the UK, and happy with local
or remote work.

I've over 5 years experience in PHP, and have used many frameworks, including
CodeIgniter, CakePHP and Zend.

I've also got a lot of experience with CMSs including Wordpress and Expression
Engine.

My email address is on my profile.

<http://mattbearman.co.uk>

<http://bugmuncher.com>

------
zacharycohn
SEEKING WORK: Fulltime or freelance. Seattle, WA or remote.

Worked with Java and Perl for a while, now trying to focus on "the other
side." Marketing, market research, business development, optimizing business
practices (the ability to write the occasional script really helps with a lot
of this).

Also pretty experienced with building Wordpress and hacking and customizing
themes.

email: zaccohn@gmail.com

------
benatkin
Seeking freelance work: JavaScript (browser and node.js), ruby, python, PHP.
Boulder, CO or remote. Example project: <http://anigram.heroku.com/> GitHub
account: <https://github.com/benatkin> (my email address is listed there)

------
Udo
SEEKING [REMOTE] WORK

PHP/MySQL/JQuery/Memcached stack developer from Frankfurt, Germany

<http://udos.name> \- my skill profile

If you are doing an interesting web project, give me a ping:
udo.schroeter@gmail.com. I'm primarily focused on remote work, but I also like
to travel so I'm available for on-site meetings and such as necessary.

------
drewcrawford
SEEDING WORK. Austin, TX.

Highly skilled native iPhone, iPad, iOS ObjC development. Previous clients
include Fortune 500s and the US DoD.

"Off the menu" we also do Python/Google AppEngine, PHP, and Mac development.
There are 3 of us.

PLEASE NO profit sharing, unfunded ventures, etc.

Please contact through <http://drewcrawfordapps.com>.

------
kiteloop
SEEKING WORK -- Worldwide (don't mind traveling) or remote -- based in Vienna,
Austria

I've been working exclusively on iOS projects for the past 2.5 years and I'm
looking for interesting/awesome iPhone/iPad projects to work on. Not
interested in working for equity or profit sharing.

List of completed projects on request. Contact info is in my profile.

------
kachnuv_ocasek
SEEKING WORK – Central Europe, remote

Mainly PHP, HTML5, JavaScript, (... and such) and C. Quite experienced with
MediaWiki and frameworks like Zend and Symfony. Looking for some small work
(about 10 hours a week, may be more), maintenance, or quick fixes, additions,
improvements, etc. Contact by electronic mail at carljcole at gmail.

------
scarcelle
SEEKING WORK: Remote/ PeopleSoft/ MS SQL/ PHP/ Wordpress.

I have worked professionally in all of the above mentioned platforms. I am
going to be in India for the next 6 mnths - 1 year and I am looking for remote
work. I am happy to work on anything but really keen to work on the above
mentioned skill set.

Pls email me at scarcelle@yahoo.co.in

------
x-sam
SEEKING WORK: Software engineer — experience with Java, C/C++, PHP,
JavaScript, GoLang, Prolog.

Mobile development: webos, windows phone, andoid. Web-services and
applications: node.js(express,mongodb,jade,lue,etc),ccs3,javascript;LAMP stack
with PHP,*SQL,etc.

Parallel and distributed systems and Golang for fun.

contact: x-sam(antispam symbol)brainscode.com

~~~
rush-tea
Where are you located?

~~~
x-sam
Currently Ukraine, Last year was in Germany. I'm able to work remotely.

------
efields
SEEKING WORK — Boston, MA or remote

Front-end web developer (HTML/CSS/JS) with a strong design background. Full-
sweep design-to-code, interactive prototypes, WordPress/Drupal templating and
config, Rails/Django View-level type stuff.

Portfolio is down for the moment but ping ericdfields [at] shortmail.com if
interested in work samples.

------
chexton
SEEKING WORK - preferably in Sydney or Australia but open to remote work also.
RoR, JS, web site design and graphic design jobs are our favorite right now
yet we also have iOS app development skills in house.
<http://semblancesystems.com>.

------
rdouble
SEEKING WORK: August, through September or possibly through the end of the
year. NYC but would prefer something I can also do remotely. Ruby, SQL
databases, Unix, "Dev Ops." Recently, iOS and Python. Enjoy things like data
scraping, data viz, and clever hacks. See resume link in my profile.

------
vsync
SEEKING WORK (Providence, RI, USA or anywhere via TCP/IP)

Slightly out-of-date resume at <http://quadium.net/work/resume.pdf>

Contact me at vsync@qt.quadium.net and it'll pop right up in my "clients" mail
group.

(I normally live in Orlando but I'm in Providence for the summer)

------
techiferous
SEEKING WORK -- Boston (or remote)

I am a Ruby on Rails freelancer with some newfound availability. I can develop
the whole stack, from database/system administration up to the front-
end/design. My email is here: <http://techiferous.com/about>

------
lacerus
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany or remote.

Hi! I'm Lorenz. I develop web applications using Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS and
JavaScript.

I am also a certified Scrum Master and I can cover for your linux system
administrator in a pinch.

Check out my website at <http://lorenzkitzmann.de>

------
rexreed
SEEKING FREELANCER - Baltimore, MD area preferred, remote possible.

* Seeking someone with fairly advanced PHP skills

team [at] bizelo.com

------
niico
SEEKING WORK.

USER INTERFACE / BRANDING / WEB DESIGN

I'm a senior UI/UX designer. Here are a few snapshots of previews works.
<http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia> I have sucesfully worked remotelly with
10+ HNers only this year.

Drop me a line, nico@nico.im

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK

We're a soon-to-be-founded software company that wants to offer
consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/>

We're based in Berlin but look for remote work everywhere.

We'll be available from around end of August.

------
orifichu
SEEKING WORK - Remote work. (I am based in Chiclayo, Perú.) Freelance Web
Developer I'm work with PHP, CodeIgniter,WordPress, Joomla...and more. Fast
and good job. Personal Site: <http://bit.ly/lDHkgG>

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web/Mobile UI designer - HTML5/CSS3/Photoshop - from concept to finished
product.

Experienced working with developers, version control, template languages,
Sass, Stylus, etc++ across time zones.

Portfolio site -> <http://nylira.com>

------
vual
C# .Net Port, Windows to Linux Mono .Net

Require a port of our .Net application from windows to Linux using Mono and
MonoDev!!!

<http://www.scriptlance.com/projects/1312706670.shtml>

------
sushrutbidwai
SEEKING FREELANCER - content writing, copy writing. Remote work, 20
hours/month.

------
lea
SEELKING WORK - Remote

node.js, redis, mongodb

Willing to do complex back-end in node.js (load balancing, caching for search
engine, websocket server, crawling, etc).

Other info: Currently bootstrapping a startup, but i'm willing to work on
other things on the side

------
tluyben2
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam | Remote

Java (J2EE, Android), Ruby (RoR), Haskell, PHP (Different frameworks),
Objective C/C++ (iPhone/iPad), C, Read assembler, AWS, Linode, Linux, MySQL,
Postgresql, Redis, Hadoop, HBase, Solr, Big data.

hn [at] ab.tl

------
cameroncox
SEEKING WORK -- Remote, Louisville, KY

Highly Skilled PHP/Ruby Developer look for interesting projects; experienced
in building prototypes, mvps, etc.

No profit sharing, unfunded ventures, etc, etc, etc.

Email me at <hnusername>@gmail.com

------
snow_mac
Seeking Freelance Work -- Denver, Co, Boulder, Co, Fort Collins, Co or Remote

Wordpress, PHP, SQL, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Coldfusion, Java, C#

Portfolio:

<http://www.adambourg.com/>

------
pentarim
SEEKING WORK: PHP5 (preferably symfony2), jQuery, html5, css, git. LinkedIn
profile <http://rs.linkedin.com/in/pentarim>

------
docmatrix
SEEKING WORK: iOS, Python / Django, London based, remote work is possible.
Please contact through <http://pollocksoftware.com>

------
rglover
SEEKING [REMOTE] WORK -- Ohio, U.S.A.

Visual/UI Design. Front-end development.

Examples: <http://www.wellroundedgent.com> Contact: ryan@wellroundedgent.com

------
wlievens
SEEKING WORK

Antwerp area, Belgium Skills: Java, JavaScript, JQuery, PHP, ... Remote is
possible

Not looking for "full-time" opportunities, rather for smaller projects that
can be done over weekends/evenings.

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK -- The Hague, Netherlands - Remote (relocating is a possibility
too)

Web Design, HTML, CSS, WordPress development

<http://lauriliimatta.com>

------
mindotus
Minus is hiring in NYC or seeking freelancers in New York area.

Please check out <http://minus.com/pages/jobs> for more info.

Cheers

------
amourgh
Seeking work.ASP.NET 3.5 ,ASP.NET MVC,TSQL,Datamining,SQL Server 2008 admin &
perfomance tuning .I'm based in Rabat ,Morocco.I can do remote work.

------
mmhmasud
SEEKING WORK: i want a Remote job on LAMP platform. You can check my profile
in Google using "Mahabubul Hasan Odesk" you will have me on the first.

------
abhishivsaxena
Ruby Rockstar & JS Ninja SEEKING WORK -- Milano, Italy / Remote

Have an impressive profile. ruby, rails, node.js, backbone.js, jquery,
socket.io, mongodb

abhishiv at gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK -- Remote work. (I am based in Haifa, Israel.)

Python hacker. More details are here:

<http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK ruby on rails | web frontend (jquery, html5, css, etc.) | mobile
apps | location: boston. remote: yes and welcomed.

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK -- Cologne, Germany or remote -- preferably part-time

Web Developer & UX Architect

<http://mygnu.com>

------
damoncali
SEEKING WORK

Rails/Sinatra development and AdWords management> <http://ninthyard.com>

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK. Web scraping and data extraction projects. Perl,
Matlab and R. Contact: dmn001 [at[ gmail

------
smiler
SEEKING WORK - c#, SQL, HTML / CSS / JS developer. Backend work preferred.
Experienced in middleware / integration

------
ameen
SEEKING WORK

UX Designer, Software Engineer - Experience with C, C++, Java and
markup/scripting = HTML/CSS, JS. Remote work.

------
meric
SEEKING WORK Sydney, AU/Django/remote/casual. contact: see profile. (< 1 year
experience freelancing)

------
aangjie
SEEKING WORK - Indian. python/django, System administration, Mysql
replication, svn repo administration.

------
mattmillr
SEEKING WORK: Python/Django, jQuery, iOS, PHP. NYC or remote. Contact
matt@brooklynsoftworks.com

------
shorbaji
SEEKING WORK, Dubai, remote. Developer. C/Python/Django. Contact:
omar.shorbaji@gmail.com

------
weasky
Seeking Work -- Boston, MA Excel (VBA), Python and Matlab Guru Contact: weasky
at gmail

------
alanchowky
SEEKING WORK -- Remote / .NET / PHP / Flex / Freelance alan.chowky at gmail

------
browep
SEEKING WORK - Ruby ( RoR ), Android, Java, Python - Boulder, CO or REMOTE

------
Vinified
Seeking Rails Freelancer,

email kelvin@tinkerbox.com.sg for more information.

------
rubyrescue
SEEKING WORK - iPhone/iPad - contact info in profile.

------
funthree
SEEKING WORK.

Remote contractor accepting work in node.js. Contact info and more about me
here <http://blobaum.com/>

